# world of diesel anyone.



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I've been asked about a few of the dieisels I have in pics that came up elsewhere, here I'll try to post up those units & over time post up the rest of dads collection.
Have some diesels, Post em up! Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

First up for buck71USA 
Here's the two I found, never mind print on the 2nd box, both are powered units.









the other one I'll dig back out & see if it's athern, upper left
The 5 on the bottom are dummy units.









edit... Ok that looks like the twin to the one in the wrong box, I think it's athern too!


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

The top pic and the upper left 2nd one down defiantly look like athearns. not sure on the others! the Bicentennials are pretty cool!


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*Yes!*

LOVE the pictures! To me, diesels rule. All the color, the different builders, etc. Just fun to look at, much less _*run*_ on a layout!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

These guys! Shaygetz told me the one in the back is better, it has the presidential seal!


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Steam rules on my line, but we have a couple diesels for when the steam is in the shops. Here was tonights ebay purchase. Last new engine for a bit, need to pay down some bills before I go back on the hunt for other ones I am looking for. Engine is an old Tenshodo brass EMD GP9. Mike


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

There's only one real diesel...










Vin. :laugh:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Let me know if you find any little switchers you'd think about selling


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

That BN 4355 is not Athearn. Looks like an Alco Century 630, prolly made by Life-Like or AHM/Tempo. Good lookin' unit. I have the sister to your Athearn SD40-2 (and several others, as well!). SD40-2's are my all time favorite diesels as they were for many railroads. Wikipedia has an interesting page about them: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMD_SD40-2

Let us know if you decide to sell; I'd like another Alco for my fleet (hint, hint).


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

choo choo said:


> There's only one real diesel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HILARIOUS CHOO!!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's the two I found, never mind print on the 2nd box, both are powered units.










Is the bottom Burlington Northern a powered or dummy?? Oh DUH, if I would read. Would you be wanting to sell it?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

He pulled a fast one on me, I guess he ran out of boxes. OK so the first 2 are powered, one is not athern, the other athern is the dummy.back in the correct boxes now, the alco will have to find a new box! 
Yes these are all up for grabs, gotta talk to buck first he wanted athern.the alco (or whatever) I guess is available, make me an offer ,well anyone at this point, but I have to give buck the first shot(he brought this whole thing up) just to be fair!

I will probably sell a few of the switchers too , let me get some pics up see what grabs you. Thanks,Rich.


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Looking at the picture closer.. the Athearn BN is a dummy, there are no motor mounts on the fuel tank... Still I'd be interested in it... How about the $12.00 original price!

Have a good weekend... Look forward to seeing the switchers.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm glad you started this thread! I shall share!










































































BTW, sorry about the quality. These were shot with my iPhone 3 camera.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Somebody needs a new camera. Pete


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

norgale said:


> Somebody needs a new camera. Pete


Well I would do it with my camera from my new phone, but then it would take forever to send each and every picture to myself through email and re-upload them.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe so Rich but those pics of your engines are really bad. Very hard to see what your showing us. Don't suppose the camera lens needs cleaning? Pete


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I will probably end up reshooting the pics with my mom's camera. Hopefully that will fix the problem.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's the bottom of the other burlington, there's little wires wrapped around the trucks?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's the lil' switchers I have!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Buck, the new york centrals,E8/9










some issues with both
1st one rear coupler is off, looks like you have to pull the engine apart to put it back(screw comes from the top, & I cant see through the hole) it may be broken off in there??










The other the top plate was glued on, one of the sides it rests on is broken & one eye brow is missing up front


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Couple a blue ones, baltimore I think, 1 power 1 dummy


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

norgale said:


> Maybe so Rich but those pics of your engines are really bad. Very hard to see what your showing us. Don't suppose the camera lens needs cleaning? Pete


A bit of extra light in the room is good for phone cameras too. They take good pics outside, but go to some lower light situations and they get real grainy real fast!


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Love those e8/9s! Something about them that draws me 2 them! Those seem to be in pretty good shape! Maybe take a little time to fix up but that can be part of the fun!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The coupler unit should not be a big deal, but the glue on that cover thats gona take some fancy paintwork to clean up & match the color! 
Anyway, I hope to meet with that guy in a week or two once I get my pricing set. I'll talk to you about those after that! Rich.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

What ever you want to do is cool by me! You ever figure out anything for your layout?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

No, I'm actually going over to Moms tomorrow, I'm thinking of taking one or 2 of the 
2' wide tables home, one to use as a work table & the other I might try my hand at a diorama.
There's a tool box over there with a ton of spare parts & what looks like the makings of a rivarossi engine, I'm gonna post pics when I get the stuff home, Might be my first "build" or fool with that american flyer, now that i have the parts list. I think there's pics of that box in my first post. Rich.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Grab one of those 4x8 tables some track and a transformer and make a lil setup for urself! If the wife asks just tell here its a test track! Lol


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Thats a future project, it will take me months just to clean off the big table, if you saw my orig post it's a foot deep in train stuff!  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

2 yeller ones!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Couple a gray ones!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Rich you have the makings of a most fantastic railroad. I thinkyour getting the bug and it's uncurable so sit back and enjoy it. You may regret selling all this stuff. pete


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol ya that will take some time then!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The plan was to sell about half, get it down to a size I can deal with in my limited space. After doing the steam very little actually went up for sale so far, only doubles & the cardinal set(even though it was cool, it was inherated from his friend, so no family ties there) I think a lot of the doubles came that way too.
when I know more I will probably sell a few more. I had not planned on doing the deisels yet, but the subject came up & blossemed from there, again there's just so many and a lot of doubles too.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

the amtrack stuff! I think he liked this line!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Sometimes doubles are not bad! Change one number on it and turn it into a consist!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Pete, thats the beauty of it, I think I can do the whole thing without spending a dime. 
But if I took it all home & put it in that little room I would not be able to open the door!


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

From alot of the pics you have posted seems he really liked the passenger sets! Very cool items!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, your talking to a car guy, who's learning trains, whats a consist  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Frieght cars were on the other wall!


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Consist is multiple engines lashed or hooked into one train!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, then the question is do you actually run two powered units together, is there any need to do that, I have some of the dummies, but the newer stuff it seems he just bought 2 powered units?
Edit, go back i posted that pic of the table in that post about the 8x4! Rich.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

I think its personal preferences! I have one consist on my layout with 5 locos on it 4 powered and one dummy! It has 36 cars on it all weighted and some with loads. So I use all the power for pulling long trains! Its roughly 30 feet long give or take!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

30' holy crapolla  thats like nascar at bristol, You must have a major league layout!  Rich.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Its getting bigger as we speak! The layout that is. Right now I have a 4x16' with another 4x8' table attached in a L format! Addition to the layout im working on will move to 36" wide and continue 12 more feet turn for another 14' then turn again and reconnect to the main @ another 20'! I will have to draw it up someday and post it!


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

I posted a few pics in the my layout thread u might even recognize a steamer in there!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Cool! :thumbsup:
I have to wonder around here more,but sorting out this stuff & posting up pics is like a full time job!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

mixed batch!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> mixed batch!


I heard that these Atlas diesels sport KATO motors? I have an Atlas RS high hood unit (Southern Pacific) and when I bought it, the store owner said that the motors work pretty good on them.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I've seen atlas/kato advertized on a few pieces on ebay, I guess like anything else, there's a few main producers & the companies contract the builds?
So much to learn! Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Another mystery, was zooming in on the freight car wall pic & noticed what looks like 3 of the pennsylvania electric engines up top in the back, 3rd shelf down,2 are quite clear, the one on the left just see the top, have only found the one so far, wondering if I missed a box somewhere? Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The pensy club.

























hmmm is this electric only or deisel /electric?


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Beautiful A-B pensy unit


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The only lionel I found so far.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Another assortment!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

End of the line,posting batches made that go much quicker that the steamers! 
Closeups available upon request!  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

oopsy, forgot these were in a seperate box with the pass cars! hwell: here's a couple more. Rich.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I like that New Haven on top...I believe it's a Flieschmann...:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Bachmann Spectrum GP 30...










Atlas Alco S1 and S2...










Bachmann DD40s...in N scale...










TYCO twin motored F unit...










American Track & Train Plymouth...


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Are the bottom 2 NH rs units? I have a pennsy made by kato that looks a like those and im curious!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Shay you are correct, made in germany!:thumbsup: 
buck, they are RS3 units! Rich.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Shay you are correct, made in germany!:thumbsup:
> ...Rich.


They took a German electric and painted it in New Haven's McGinnis paint...really cool and one I've wanted, but alas, after dropping a grand into the car this week, my hobby dollar is done for awhile...:thumbsup:


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*Twin-motors.*



shaygetz said:


> TYCO twin motored F unit...


How does this twin-motored 4015 run? Do the motors harmonize closely?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sasha said:


> How does this twin-motored 4015 run? Do the motors harmonize closely?


They were a hit back then for serious modelers...mine ran well for 45 years old...:thumbsup:


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*No workie?*

So it's inoperable now?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sasha said:


> So it's inoperable now?


...recently changed ownership... I got partial funding for a nice Hudson out of it.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

New haven set may be on the keeper list, really have to sort that out, I guess I'll do pass cars & sets next .
Without a handle on that it's hard to know what to offer up for sale.
If i stay local, new haven, long island, NJ transit , amtrack, darn & i like the maroon alton rivarossdi set, doesn't leave much, decisions decisions!!!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> The only lionel I found so far.


UP High Hood...VERY nice!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Found another one,was moving boxes around last night & in another seperate box was the super bowl set! Football fans here you go!


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

I think those super bowl sets were made by Mantua...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Funny the gold boxes have no markings at all on them, must have been in an outer box. He wrote on the cardboard box there in Mantua SB set .


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Alright, I tried to take pictures with better quality and better lighting when using my Galaxy S3. I hope these are better for ya'll!




























Note: These are the ones I tried using Kadee #148 knuckle couplers, but subject was not very cooperating -____-


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

:thumbsup: and I just thought it was my eyes! Nice collection! Rich.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

OK. Not much of a diesel guy here:

Athearn and my first BlueBox kit:









Ahm C-Liner:









Tyco C-630:










Tyco CP F-Unit:










Bachmann U36B:


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

I like the diesels!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I specialize in tiny odd diesels... 

Shunting tractor...



















Mack 15 ton...



















EMD 40...


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> :thumbsup: and I just thought it was my eyes! Nice collection! Rich.


Thank you!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Inside that Mack 15 Ton....that BETTER be my mac & cheese!  lol


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

buck71usa said:


> I like the diesels!


The metrolink loco...that's from athearn, right?


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Must have MOOOORE!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My most recent purchase. BLI sd40-2. 









Rivarossi E8s. Nice engines but a couple drawbacks, only 1 truck powered and only 1 truck power pickup. It will be one of my next to get dcc. Because of these and another set of rivarossis I am going to have to power the frogs, too big of a gap on #6s and #8s.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Jjb ya its a rtr athearn. I need to find 4 more cars.


----------



## Mainliner (Dec 26, 2012)

Smokinapankake said:


> SD40-2's are my all time favorite diesels as they were for many railroads.


Loved the extended platform on the Dash 2's. When we were stuck in a siding for hours during track maintenance I had a lawn chair that fit nicely out there. 

Road Foreman snuck up on us once and asked what we were doing. 

I told him "working". 

Working? On what?? 

My tan! 

Those were nice when new in '78. They had a far superior dynamic brake to the old speed system on the older SD40's and 45's. Not to mention the air was vented under the cab floor instead of into the cab. 

Better seats, got rid of the toad stools. 

Nothing like a new locomotive.


----------

